# 4th Praetorian Rifles



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

I haven't played 40k for a while now - not since my I dipped my tow last over a year ago. 

A number of years ago now GW created and produced a series of Zulu inspired IG from Praetoria. I loved these miniatures and owned a good number of them however in a fit or what I can only call madness I sold them all and regretted it ever since. Fast forward to present day and I've decided to build them up again. 

My LGS has a good number of 40k players however it also runs a fairly regular 500 point league and it is for this, initially, that i have decided to build my list.

Even with eBay the pickings for the Praetorian Guard are very slim. Fortunately I found Victorian Miniatures which do an excellent range of alternative Imperial Guard including a range called Victorian Guard. Fortunately for me they are exactly what I wanted. The overwhelming majority of my force will be built using these miniatures. In fact the only GW sculpts I've managed to get my hands on is the Command Squad of Officer, Banner-man and Trumpeter. I've painted these and attached a photo which I hope you can see.

So my list is as follows

Company command Squad with Carapace Armour

Infantry Platoon # 1 with 2 x 10 man infantry squads each with a Grenade Launcher. Attached Heavy Weapon Squad; Auto Cannons

Infantry Platoon # 2 with 2 x 10 man infantry squads each with a Grenade Launcher. Attached Heavy Weapon Squad; Heavy Bolters. 

This comes in at 499pts. I would have liked Vox-casters with each of the units but didn't have the points spare. 

As I go on, my plan is to build this force to at least 1500 points but this 500 point list will be the basis of any larger lists.

Feedback and comments are always welcome.


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

As the army builds I shall continue to post pics in here if you guys are interested.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I would love to see more pics. Themed Guard armies are great!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

yes please, I would love to see pics


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I love the Preatorians, i remember their release and to this day i hold "last stand at Glazer's creek" to be one of the best battle reports ever printed in wd. A combination of that game and the release of Gorkamorka are what made me the ork i am today. 

If you want to try and score some of the origional models, nothing against Victoria Lamb's awesome sculpts but variety being some kind of spice and all that, you can't go wrong with checking out the oldhammer trading company on facebook. I was trying to get ahold of RT era guardsmen for my planetary defence force and was able to get a load together at a reasonable price from there.

Looking forwards to seeing this progress.


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. A post has been submitted.

I've never read the article in WD. Don't suppose you still have it and could scan me a copy?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

comistan said:


> Thanks for the tip. A post has been submitted.
> 
> I've never read the article in WD. Don't suppose you still have it and could scan me a copy?


I definitely still have it around, not sure where though. I'll have a look and see on Sunday. If i find it i'll message you on FB, it's still protected by copyright and whilst i don't have a problem with that, i wouldn't want either of us to get into trouble with the mods by posting it here.

Is it sad that i know the front cover of that issue has a chimera with flames behind it on?


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

That would be great. Cheers buddy


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I found a picture of the cover, knew it was somewhere in the 190's or low 200 range. Issue 222


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a load of old WD but not that one sadly


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes mate, so glad to see some old metal guard getting some love.

I'm doing the same thing with the steel legion guys.

Cant wait to see how you get on. 

Oh just a thought, if you struggle to get enough actually gw models, victoria miniatures makes some pretty decent plastic stand-ins, might be worth checking out.


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

Cheers pal. Most of my army, actually all bar the Command Squad, are Victoria Miniatures sculpts. 
Do you have a thread for your project?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

comistan said:


> Cheers pal. Most of my army, actually all bar the Command Squad, are Victoria Miniatures sculpts.
> Do you have a thread for your project?


Ah yes I see that, I got over excited and commented before I read the whole thing :laugh:

And my guard are part way down page 8 of my plog:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=111880&page=8


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

That's a nice colour scheme mate. Like it


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

WIP shots.


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking really well there pal, keep it up! And have a cookie


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Digging this project mate, keep it up!


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

So, I've now managed to paint my first squad. I was really happy with them considering my painting skills however when I matt varnished them the colour really has dulled down. 

That's a shame although I guess more realistic for active duty warriors of the imperium


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

The last three photos were still WIP shots


----------



## Mdauben (May 18, 2014)

Always great to see some praetorian love! I've got a good collection of the old figures in my game closet but I just never got around to painting them up.


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

My 1st squad


----------

